
Linux cheat sheet - jnazario
https://github.com/WilliamHackmore/linuxgems/blob/master/cheat_sheet.org.sh
======
kevinskii
I've long had this website bookmarked in my browser toolbar. It is excellent
both as a quick reference and as an in-depth guide to commands:

<http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml>

------
williamhackmore
Hey all, yes, I am the author of the cheat sheet. You all spotted a ton of
typos that I hadn't even noticed. Thank you! I have just been flooded with
patches. I am trying to sort through them now. Thank you for all of your work.

I know it may seem odd to GPL a list of commands. My intention was to build up
a minimal reference sheet covering just what people need to know to get
started with Linux Dev, but also with a special attempt to include obscure and
useful features that may benefit old-timers perusing this reference.

I have since attempted to address the Ubuntu/Debian centric perspective of the
sheet. I also addressed the comments about "&&" and "ssh -X" I will also
expand the section on "tar."

-William Hackmore

------
visarga
Can I find out what files a process is using, and what files are most used at
the moment? It would help debug heavy load moments, when the disk becomes less
responsive.

~~~
gnosis
To find out what files a given process is using:

    
    
      lsof -p PID
    

where "PID" is the process id of the process in question.

As for which files are most used at the moment, I'm not sure. However, "iotop"
will show you which processes are using the most io at the moment.

------
stuffihavemade
ls -a should be ls -la if you want "maximum information" (not really maximum)

Also, ifconfig is deprecated.

------
scjr
I'm yet to see any of these command line tips show (GNU) tar with the -a
(--auto-compress) tag

    
    
        # compress a file, tar will automatically compress it according to the file extension you use
        tar -caf archive.tar.gz file1 file2 ...
        
        # extract a file, again tar will automatically pass it through the right decompression program
        tar -xaf archive.tar.gz

------
nawitus
I think it's faster to Google something than to use these kind of lists. Of
course, there's value from skimming through the list once.

------
LukeShu
What package is md5deep from? I've never seen it, but had several use-cases
for it.

~~~
timdoug
What's wrong with:

    
    
      find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \;

~~~
sp332
It has a lot of useful options <http://md5deep.sourceforge.net/md5deep.html>

------
fsck0ff
I can't believe a list of commands is GPL licensed, this is ridiculous...

~~~
MereInterest
By the letter of the law, the arrangement is copyrightable, though the
information itself is not, in the same way that the arrangement of a phone
book is copyrightable even though the phone numbers are not. Yes, it is
ridiculous.

~~~
derleth
> the arrangement of a phone book is copyrightable

Not in the US.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feist_v._Rural>

<http://www.law.cornell.edu/copyright/cases/499_US_340.htm>

~~~
DanBC
You just posted links that agree with the person you're replying too - that a
list of numbers is not copyrightable but arranging that list in a particular
way becomes copyrightable.

~~~
derleth
> The court ruled that Rural's directory was nothing more than an alphabetic
> list of all subscribers to its service, which it was required to compile
> under law, and that no creative expression was involved. The fact that Rural
> spent considerable time and money collecting the data was irrelevant to
> copyright law, and Rural's copyright claim was dismissed.

Therefore, the arrangement was _not_ copyrightable, as it was a simple
alphabetic listing with no creativity.

~~~
DanBC
> _In regard to collections of facts, O'Connor states that copyright can only
> apply to the creative aspects of collection: the creative choice of what
> data to include or exclude, the_ order and style in which the information is
> presented, _etc., but not on the information itself. If Feist were to take
> the directory and rearrange them it would destroy the copyright owned in the
> data._

The arrangement was copyrightable. An alphabetic list isn't, but arranging
that list turns it into something copyrightable.

~~~
derleth
> An alphabetic list isn't

And _this_ , and nothing else, is what we're talking about.

~~~
DanBC
Here's the post that I responded to.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5342078>

> the arrangement of a phone book is copyrightable

An alphabetical list is not copyrightable, but you can arrange a phonebook to
make it copyrightable.

The arrangement of a phonebook can be copyrightable.

------
felipebrnd
Interesting, there is mention to execution control but doesn't cite

[command] && [command]

and

[command] || [command]

------
dmckay
Good stuff, except this, ssh -x [username]@[ipaddress] is the opposite of what
he wanted to do, it's ssh -X. -x disables forwarding.

~~~
subway
ssh -Y would probably be an even better choice for this sort of document, lest
the end user find themselves going 'Why the heck isn't this working?'.

------
Nursie
Nice work, would be a good guide for *nix (ok mostly linux) command line
beginners to have around.

Which I guess is entirely the point :)

------
sparx
since when Linux is equivalent to Ubuntu?

and why git/mysql stuff are included for linux cheat sheet?

------
nu2ycombinator
Huh. Way to use github.

------
Zigurd
Like all git novices, they forgot "git add."

------
stefantalpalaru
Linux is not limited to the Debian flavors.

